# Stepping down



## Sfs85 (Apr 10, 2022)

So I been a sfs TL for about 5 years now at 2 different locations. I am thinking about stepping down. My HRBP said I have to stay in the district but what if no stores in my district is hiring. I want my desire hours to be about 30 n one store said they can give me 10.


----------



## allnew2 (Apr 10, 2022)

I didn’t think stepping down it’s a thing anymore .


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 10, 2022)

Sfs85 said:


> So I been a sfs TL for about 5 years now at 2 different locations. I am thinking about stepping down. My HRBP said I have to stay in the district but what if no stores in my district is hiring. I want my desire hours to be about 30 n one store said they can give me 10.


Spot wants part timers, not full time folks. You will get maybe same or reduced pay, but limited hours.


----------



## Rastaman (Apr 10, 2022)

Update your resume.  Find a better job.
If you've been aTL with Target for 5 years, you have transferrable skills other employers are looking for. 

There are full time jobs out there for the same money and less stress than Target 🙏


----------



## Sfs85 (Apr 11, 2022)

allnew2 said:


> I didn’t think stepping down it’s a thing anymore .


That is why I need to stay in my district bc my HRBP gave me special permission to do it. There is only a handful of stores near me I could even reach out it. I was a temporary tl for last 4th quarter and a 19 months longer of course it is permanent now and I got the tl bonus. However he understands I was only doing it to help out the store and said I did not want it from day one.  I only did it to help out my Sd at the time who since leave the company.


----------



## MrT (Apr 11, 2022)

allnew2 said:


> I didn’t think stepping down it’s a thing anymore .


Ive had like 10 tls and an etl step down in my district in the past 2 months.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 11, 2022)

allnew2 said:


> I didn’t think stepping down it’s a thing anymore .


There has been an ETL and a few TLs step down in my area recently.  Have to change stores, but that's all.


----------



## OldSchoolVet (Apr 11, 2022)

Times have changed.  I stepped down several years ago and was able to stay at my store.  I also still get my 40 hours.  I am grateful for both.


----------



## Inboundbeast (Apr 13, 2022)

Stepping down is really at the discretion of the DSD and HRBP. The amount of hours given depends on store leaders and how they look at you.


----------



## Sfs85 (May 4, 2022)

I am able to step down and start in the new store next week. But does anyone know if all my vacation time will go with me. I have about 250 hours. Is the max difference for tl compared to tm


----------



## redeye58 (May 4, 2022)

It *should* move with you but you might be maxed out according to TM accrual.


----------



## Rastaman (May 4, 2022)

You're going to lose a lot of it. Also as a TM you get 2 holidays instead of 6 or 7.

I hope you're able to keep your hours up.

At my new store after I stepped down I was getting 25 hours/week for several months.


----------



## Sfs85 (May 5, 2022)

What if I live in a state that pays out vacation time. N I have 10 hours next week at the new store


----------



## MrT (May 5, 2022)

Sfs85 said:


> What if I live in a state that pays out vacation time. N I have 10 hours next week at the new store


I dont think youll lose your time but you probably wont accrue anymore till your back under the limit.  If you have so much time just add it every week


----------



## VinceTomatoFour (May 5, 2022)

allnew2 said:


> I didn’t think stepping down it’s a thing anymore .


Exactly what does stepping down entail? Is it demoting yourself from lead to a team member or leaving the company entirely?


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (May 5, 2022)

VinceTomatoFour said:


> Exactly what does stepping down entail? Is it demoting yourself from lead to a team member or leaving the company entirely?


Stepping down is demoting yourself.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (May 5, 2022)

Sfs85 said:


> What if I live in a state that pays out vacation time. N I have 10 hours next week at the new store


You’re not quitting. No payout.


----------



## allnew2 (May 5, 2022)

VinceTomatoFour said:


> Exactly what does stepping down entail? Is it demoting yourself from lead to a team member or leaving the company entirely?


It means you step down from Tl to tm . However I know in our district if you step down you are quitting .


----------



## Rastaman (May 5, 2022)

Yes, it's very rare that someone stays with Target.  It sounds good,  less responsibility, but once you've committed to it they'll cut your hours to the bone.

Keep your mouth shut,  don't say a word to anyone about what you used to be and ask for additional hours and stalk the swap shift board  for shifts to pickup. Start cashing in those vacation hours ASAP.


----------



## Khali43 (May 5, 2022)

Sfs85 said:


> What if I live in a state that pays out vacation time. N I have 10 hours next week at the new store


Why not just quit and take the payout? You have 250 hrs and you'd probably be losing $5 an hour. I'd take the 6 weeks of pay at a team leads rate and reapply at spot later or just look at other retailers if that's what you want to do.


----------



## Sfs85 (May 5, 2022)

Good point y did not I think of that sooner. I am only stepping down bc I got a different job but it is 2am start time and I want to keep target in case I do not like the other job. But everyone at my current store said I will be a team lead again by the end of the year bc they know I am good at it n know what am I doing


----------



## Dream Baby (May 5, 2022)

I would let Target cut your hours and use up all your PTO to make up the difference.

IMHO Target would not let you be a TL again no matter what.

If they did they would probably pay the minimum starting TL pay.


----------



## Rastaman (May 5, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> I would let Target cut your hours and use up all your PTO to make up the difference.
> 
> IMHO Target would not let you be a TL again no matter what.
> 
> If they did they would probably pay the minimum starting TL pay.


I was a TL, stepped down,  and was promoted back to TL 10 months later.

I interviewed for 2 sep openings,  was denied the first,  then we got a new DSD and I was approved.  Money was the same,  -3.50 for the demotion, +3.50 for the promotion.  If your new SD wants your as a TL, he/she can make it happen. Some  time needs to pass though.


----------



## Dream Baby (May 6, 2022)

Rastaman said:


> I was a TL, stepped down,  and was promoted back to TL 10 months later.
> 
> I interviewed for 2 sep openings,  was denied the first,  then we got a new DSD and I was approved.  Money was the same,  -3.50 for the demotion, +3.50 for the promotion.  If your new SD wants your as a TL, he/she can make it happen. Some  time needs to pass though.


So it was a wash for Target because they didn't have to pay anyone more than when you left.

I guess that's good for Target.


----------



## Sfs85 (May 15, 2022)

So I found out my new pay with stepping down and changing states. They took more away from me then I got for the raise of being a team lead. Can they do that? N it is a different rate that my first Hr told me


----------



## Dream Baby (May 15, 2022)

Sfs85 said:


> So I found out my new pay with stepping down and changing states. They took more away from me then I got for the raise of being a team lead. Can they do that? N it is a different rate that my first Hr told me


I guess they pay you whatever they want if you switch jobs.

If you didn't get anything in writing there is not much you can do.

I didn't notice that you moved.

I would just use up my PTO and look for another job in the meantime.

IMHO your PTO will be at the lower rate too.


----------



## Rastaman (May 15, 2022)

When I stepped down,  I had to sign a voluntary demotion from that had the new pay rate. Did you sign a form like this?


----------



## MrT (May 15, 2022)

Your hr would not have any idea what youd make in a different state unless the talked with the new store.  You should know what you will he making before signing anything and you should be able to negotiate with your new store.  It definitely makes it more difficult since itll be a different area seemingly with a lower base pay.


----------



## Rastaman (May 15, 2022)

If you haven't signed anything, you can still change your mind.


----------



## Sfs85 (May 15, 2022)

I did not sign anything. It is a different state but the same district.  I did not move. But I like my 20 min commute compared to an hour. My HR had a list of the pay difference btw Tm and tl for the whole district.


----------



## Dream Baby (May 15, 2022)

Sfs85 said:


> I did not sign anything. It is a different state but the same district.  I did not move. But I like my 20 min commute compared to an hour. My HR had a list of the pay difference btw Tm and tl for the whole district.


Now I understand so you save 40 minutes commuting which is a factor.

However I find it odd that same district would have a different pay rate even if it is a different state.


----------



## Sfs85 (May 15, 2022)

it all depends on the area.  I know the store I was at first starts at 16 bc no one in that area wants to work. Now I am at a store in a mall and I thought mall stores started at more


----------



## Rastaman (May 15, 2022)

PM sent


----------



## Yetive (May 15, 2022)

Difference between TM and TL at my store is $6.75.  the store 10 miles away the difference is still $4.00.  when you demote, they usually take away the difference.  I would go to your original HR and ask for help.


----------



## MrT (May 15, 2022)

My district has a ton of variety in base pay.


----------



## allnew2 (May 15, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> Now I understand so you save 40 minutes commuting which is a factor.
> 
> However I find it odd that same district would have a different pay rate even if it is a different state.


It’s not odd at all .  I have stores in my district that pay for tm is 16 and Tl at 21 yet my store is 17.50 for tm and 24.50 for Tl


----------



## Backtohardlines (Jun 13, 2022)

allnew2 said:


> I didn’t think stepping down it’s a thing anymore .


Just found out today, that another tl in my store stepped down.  That's 3 this year. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Jun 13, 2022)

allnew2 said:


> It’s not odd at all .  I have stores in my district that pay for tm is 16 and Tl at 21 yet my store is 17.50 for tm and 24.50 for Tl


Agreed. We have stores in a major metro, and stores a few hours away in smaller towns. The small towns don’t pay as well.


----------

